# Epson WF 7110 or Epson Stylus C88+ for heat transfers



## jughead1990 (May 15, 2016)

Hey there good people!

Been following the forum for a few years now, really helpful.
My heat press just arrived yesterday, and I'll be ordering the transfer papers as well. Next purchase will be the InkJet printer.

I'm torn between the Epson WF-7110 and the Epson Stylus C88+. Could you guys please give me suggestions based on the following:
1. Ink Transfer Quality
2. Ink Economy
3. Overall Maintenance

I'll be using Durabrite/Cobra pigment inks, based on what I've read here.

Thanks a lot! Have a good day.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

jughead1990 said:


> Hey there good people!
> 
> Been following the forum for a few years now, really helpful.
> My heat press just arrived yesterday, and I'll be ordering the transfer papers as well. Next purchase will be the InkJet printer.
> ...


There is really no difference between the 2 in terms of those items you describe.

The WF7110 (I have one now) does 13 x 16

The C88+ (I had one years ago) can only do 8 1/2 x 14 (legal size)

Letter/legal size transfer are really too small for large and XL and larger size tshirts.


----------



## jimc (Jan 31, 2007)

I have the 7110 and the quality of print for a cheap printer is excellent, however, I've just tried to change the refillable carts and I get a 'carts not recognised' message and the same with the Epson carts that came with the printer.
Looks as if I'll have to use a different model which is a pity as I said, the prints are really good.


----------



## pit stop (Jul 25, 2010)

jughead1990 said:


> Hey there good people!
> 
> Been following the forum for a few years now, really helpful.
> My heat press just arrived yesterday, and I'll be ordering the transfer papers as well. Next purchase will be the InkJet printer.
> ...


I have the epson wf 7110, disappointed to say the least. After multiple nozzle checks, printhead alignments, and cleanings, it leaves small black ink dots in a line on the paper, I would not recomend it!


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

pit stop said:


> I have the epson wf 7110, disappointed to say the least. After multiple nozzle checks, printhead alignments, and cleanings, it leaves small black ink dots in a line on the paper, I would not recomend it!


Those black dots have nothing to do with head cleanings, alignments, nozzles checks.

The ink is not dry yet and paper rollers are causing the dots.

Turn off "high speed" printing in the Epson driver and don't use matte paper setting. Use only the "plain paper/bright white" paper setting. Setting a higher quality will also slow the printer down and will help the ink be dry before the rollers hit the ink.

This we call "pizza wheel".


----------

